# سؤال عن سرعة السيارة وعلاقته بوزنها



## Gear (19 مارس 2008)

أكون شاكرا للأخوة الأحبة لو فسروا لي سبب خفة وزن السيارة كلما زادت سرعتها
قد يكون السؤال مكرر والله أعلم :18:


----------



## المهندس عادل اللهب (21 مارس 2008)

جميل جداجدا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 يونيو 2008)

انا بصراحة مش عارف اية السبب فى خفة الوزن كلما زادت السرعة
و انشتين ذكر ان لو الجسم مهما بلغ وزنة سار بسرعة الضوء(E=mc square)فبيكون وزنة صفر


----------



## فارس الاقصي (3 يونيو 2008)

السبب هو كلما قل وزن السياره تقل مركبه الوزن في الاتجاه العمودي كما تقل مقاومه الهواء ايضا للسياره بالتالي تزداد السرعه


----------



## كول بوي (3 يونيو 2008)

ما ادري بس اعتقد انو اللسبب في هذا انو لما تزيد سرعة المائع يقل ضغطه ولما يقل الضغط يتجه الجسم نحو الضغط الأقل ويكون بكذا الضغط اسفل السيارة اعلى من اعلاها وزي الطيارة بوزنه الثقيل يقل وزنها وتطير


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (4 يونيو 2008)

اخى الحبيب من اهم الاسباب 
هى قلة طاقة الوضع للسيارة 

نرحب بك عضوا فى منتدى المهندس كوم وكل ما هو جديد فى السيارات برامج الخ


----------



## أحمد السماوي (9 يونيو 2008)

غريبه يا مهندسين ما تعرفون مثل هذي الأشياء البسيطه ..والله عيب..يله سماح..
أخوان ...السياره بسبب شكلها الخاص هي مثل جناح الطائره ...لذلك كلما زادت سرعتها كلما كانت سرعة الهواء الذي يسير من اعلاها أسرع من الهواء الذي يسير من اسفلها بالتالي ضغطه سيكون أقل من الهواء ألذي في الأسفل بالتالي سيقوم الهواء ألذي في اسفلها برفع السياره ألى الأعلى ( مثل جناح الطائره ) لذلك يقل وزنها ....لذلك سيارات السباق تكون ملتصقه بالأرض تقريبا لمنع مرور الهواء من تحتها قدر الأمكان ...هذه كل شي ..


----------



## kamatsho85 (10 يونيو 2008)

اعتقد ان سؤال الاخ مالهوش دعوة ب drag and lift force ه بيسأل سؤال ليه كل ما يزيد الوزن السرعة تقل وليه كل ما يخف الوزن السرعة تزيد .. لسبب بسيط هو الضغط .. السرعة تتناسب عكسى مع الضغط والضغط يتناسب طردى مع الكتلة او الوزن ... بخصوص العربية بقى فهى وزنها ثابت سواء انت ماشى على 60 اوماشى على 200 لكن خفة العربيـــة المقصود بيها سهولة التحكم فى السيارة يبقى عشان قوى الاحتكـــاك بين الكاوتش والارض بتقـــل ولو المقصود خفة العربية ان العربية بتتقلب اسهل يبقى عشان drag and lift foce وممكن نبقى نتكلم عن aerofoil بأستفاضــة بعدين


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (15 يونيو 2008)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء :
احب اقول لكم مفاجأة ....ان السيارة أو اى جسم كل ما سرعته بتزيد كتلته بتزيد ( يعنى الكتلة ليست ثابته للجسم كما درسنا فى الفيزياء التقليديه )
وان سرعة الجسم لو وصلت لسرعة الضوء فان كتلة الجسم ستصل الى مالا نهاية وبالتالى سيتوقف الجسم .
هذا هو كلام اينشتين طبقا لكتاب اينشتين والنسبية للدكتور مصطفى محمود صفحة 64 - لو مش مصدقين أرجوكم ارجعوا للكتاب وهو متوفر بالمكتبات أو ارجعوا لاى كتاب تناول نظرية النسبية بالشرح.


----------



## kamatsho85 (15 يونيو 2008)

نظرية اينيشتين بتقول ان الجسم كل ما سرعته تزيد كل ما جزء من كتلته بيتحول لطاقة ولو وصل الجسم لسرعة الضوء كتلتيه هتساوى صفر وده مستحيل تطبيقة عمليا


----------



## م زياد حسن (15 يونيو 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء
كلما زاد وزن السيارة اصبحت سرعتها اقل و السبب يعود الى قوى الاحتكاك بين العجلات و الارض لانه اثناء سير السيارة هناك نوعين من قوى الاحتكاك بين الاطار و الارض 
1-قوة احتكاك سكونية
2-قوة احتكاك حركية (ديناميكية)
و هاتان القوتان تتناسبان طردا مع وزن السيارة ودائما تكون جهة هذة القوه عكس جهة الحركة .
وهذه يعني كلما زاد الوزن زادت القوة المعاكسة للحركة و هذا سبب تناقص السرعة عند زيادة الحمولة (الوزن)
وشكرا للجميع على طرح مواضيع للنقاش


----------



## سامى صدقى مصطفى (16 يونيو 2008)

سامح سليم التترى قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء :
> احب اقول لكم مفاجأة ....ان السيارة أو اى جسم كل ما سرعته بتزيد كتلته بتزيد ( يعنى الكتلة ليست ثابته للجسم كما درسنا فى الفيزياء التقليديه )
> وان سرعة الجسم لو وصلت لسرعة الضوء فان كتلة الجسم ستصل الى مالا نهاية وبالتالى سيتوقف الجسم .
> هذا هو كلام اينشتين طبقا لكتاب اينشتين والنسبية للدكتور مصطفى محمود صفحة 64 - لو مش مصدقين أرجوكم ارجعوا للكتاب وهو متوفر بالمكتبات أو ارجعوا لاى كتاب تناول نظرية النسبية بالشرح.


 
هو دا الكلام الصح الله ينور عليك ودى نظرية معرفة لانيشتين


----------



## A3sh (24 أبريل 2010)

سامح سليم التترى قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء :
> احب اقول لكم مفاجأة ....ان السيارة أو اى جسم كل ما سرعته بتزيد كتلته بتزيد ( يعنى الكتلة ليست ثابته للجسم كما درسنا فى الفيزياء التقليديه )
> وان سرعة الجسم لو وصلت لسرعة الضوء فان كتلة الجسم ستصل الى مالا نهاية وبالتالى سيتوقف الجسم .
> هذا هو كلام اينشتين طبقا لكتاب اينشتين والنسبية للدكتور مصطفى محمود صفحة 64 - لو مش مصدقين أرجوكم ارجعوا للكتاب وهو متوفر بالمكتبات أو ارجعوا لاى كتاب تناول نظرية النسبية بالشرح.




للأسف انتا فهمت النظرية غلط
انا عارف الجزء ده كويس من النظرية النسبية
الكتلة فعلا بتقل مع السرعة لكن بعد سرعة معينة (قريبة من سرعة الضوء)
يعني لو سيارة تسير بسرعة ألف كيلو بالساعة كتلتها لن تقل لأن قانون انشتين مش بيطبق في الحدود دي
لكن الوزن بيقل بالسرعة نتيجة تغير ضغط الهواء بالسرعة(مثل جناحات الطائرات)
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك بشئ


----------



## amr youseaf (17 مايو 2010)

lkjlkjkhkjghk


----------



## ابوعلاء1 (11 يناير 2012)

اشكركم


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (13 يناير 2012)

مناقشات جميلة ومثمرة


----------

